

My First Facebook App - I Want One - djworth
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2389878632
This app provides you and your friends the ability to vote on different Amazon.com products.  You can add products via an Amazon Search or an Amazon Wish List.<p>Please feel free to check out the app and provide feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
djworth
I entered the text below into the text field on the submission form but I
guess that only works for posts where the link is blank.

This app provides you and your friends the ability to vote on different
Amazon.com products. You can add products via an Amazon Search or an Amazon
Wish List.

Please feel free to check out the app and provide feedback.

Thanks!

